# uberLUX uberSELECT



## AlexU (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi there! i'm new to this forum so have this questinon about lux and select. I drive a 2005 Black Mercedes C Class under uberX for approx 2 months. I received an email from uber stating that because i have a rating higher than 4.75 i vill be an uberVIP driver and will be picking up pings from VIP riders. The question is how it will reflect on the app? on the price? and what is the difference between LUX and SELECT if there is one. sorry for the dumb question but cant find a clear answer anywhere. and you know how the gyus from uber answer emails)))


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

VIP usually dont pay....So you will driving for free


----------



## AlexU (Mar 24, 2015)

what do you mean by VIP usually dont pay?


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sorry it was a joke...I guess it may be Uber Employees or Uber does arrange agreement with different organisation for special even, like here in Miami with Dolphin players...


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I am VIP. The only advantage is when pax order VIP ping goes to you over closest non-VIP driver. Kind of like cutting the line. No difference in pay, just a better chance of getting a fare.
Personally I don't like VIP pings because those riders have higher expectations and more likely to rate you poorly.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I know a friend in the business who was setup as VIP a couple of years ago (because at the time he had a BMW 745 on UberX for some strange reason) and it's correct that your pings take priority...nothing more.

Also the difference between Lux and Select is that Lux is pretty much UberBlack with higher end luxury cars and higher fare prices. Therefore one would need to have the proper livery requirements. Select is similar to UberX with no other requirements, just better cars and slightly higher fares.


----------



## AlexU (Mar 24, 2015)

thanks everybody for the answers. thou will i see any difference in the app? will my car be different on the riders app?


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> I know a friend in the business who was setup as VIP a couple of years ago (because at the time he had a BMW 745 on UberX for some strange reason) and it's correct that your pings take priority...nothing more.
> 
> Also the difference between Lux and Select is that Lux is pretty much UberBlack with higher end luxury cars and higher fare prices. Therefore one would need to have the proper livery requirements. Select is similar to UberX with no other requirements, just better cars and slightly higher fares.


If you don't mind to answer my question. Where the Uber Lux exists? because I can't see it in the Florida Uber's app. Thank you


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

zMann said:


> If you don't mind to answer my question. Where the Uber Lux exists? because I can't see it in the Florida Uber's app. Thank you


As far as I know Lux isn't available in most markets. I believe it was a category that seemed like a good idea at one time only to be abandoned later. Uber black is starting to feel that way too in my opinion.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> As far as I know Lux isn't available in most markets. I believe it was a category that seemed like a good idea at one time only to be abandoned later. Uber black is starting to feel that way too in my opinion.


Appreciated


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Red said:


> I am VIP. The only advantage is when pax order VIP ping goes to you over closest non-VIP driver. Kind of like cutting the line. No difference in pay, just a better chance of getting a fare.
> Personally I don't like VIP pings because those riders have higher expectations and more likely to rate you poorly.


POST # 5 / Red : Benotathreadjacker
Bison has Referenced
Your Affiliation with GETT. Is the news
still good? Jury out? Happy Spring!


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5 / Red : Benotathreadjacker
> Bison has Referenced
> Your Affiliation with GETT. Is the news
> still good? Jury out? Happy Spring!


Happy Spring Bison,
Gett is learning from the best in bad news delivery - recent email cheerfully stated that to encourage drivers to work for Gett during the rush hours (the only time all three companies need us really) they jacking up the pay to .90 per minute. Yaay? Nah. For the off-peak hours they now offer "still competitive" .50 per minute. Which is MAJOR rate drop if you count a number of rush vs non-rush hours in a week. Again, tactic aiming at those who can't count. Boo.
I've compared Gett vs UberX during rush and found out that money wise it's actually a match: about $45 per hour NET if UberX is surging 1.5-2.0.
Gett was luring clientele away from Uber by offering flat rate discount trips in Manhattan (currently $10 anywhere between Houston and 59th St) to which Uber responded with Uberpool promo of $5 flat rate anywhere below 125th St. The drivers are being paid full and/or surge UberX price, but it is still scares the shit out of me: people are suppose to get used to ride in my limo for $2.50 per head in a party of four? That's LESS than a goddamn bus ride!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Red said:


> Happy Spring Bison,
> Gett is learning from the best in bad news delivery - recent email cheerfully stated that to encourage drivers to work for Gett during the rush hours (the only time all three companies need us really) they jacking up the pay to .90 per minute. Yaay? Nah. For the off-peak hours they now offer "still competitive" .50 per minute. Which is MAJOR rate drop if you count a number of rush vs non-rush hours in a week. Again, tactic aiming at those who can't count. Boo.
> I've compared Gett vs UberX during rush and found out that money wise it's actually a match: about $45 per hour NET if UberX is surging 1.5-2.0.
> Gett was luring clientele away from Uber by offering flat rate discount trips in Manhattan (currently $10 anywhere between Houston and 59th St) to which Uber responded with Uberpool promo of $5 flat rate anywhere below 125th St. The drivers are being paid full and/or surge UberX price, but it is still scares the shit out of me: people are suppose to get used to ride in my limo for $2.50 per head in a party of four? That's LESS than a goddamn bus ride!


POST # 12 / Red : Thanks for the quick
Response. I'm glad that
#[F]Uber hasn't completely ruined the 
One Place East of the Mississippi where
Drivers can still Earn Decent Coin.

Serious InsiderTips (Sorry, just Driving)
to become available from a FT S.F. all-
#[F]Uberer after he "retires" this Spring!
He's Grossing $8K/mo. (pshaw! f'NYC) but has a Successful Stategery for Maximiz-
ing #[F]UberPool which I've nicknamed...
I'll PM you later.

Five weeks now without @Long time Nyc.
Sigh.

Wistful Bison, over and out.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 12 / Red : Thanks for the quick
> Response. I'm glad that
> #[F]Uber hasn't completely ruined the
> One Place East of the Mississippi where
> ...


I think I'll switch to uber select. That'll make me one
hell of a Bison.


----------

